

How Yammer Stays Fast (and why it looks a bit like Facebook) - techwraith
http://eng.yammer.com/blog/2012/3/8/social-similarities-yammer-facebook-and-why-they-look-alike.html

======
foobarbazetc
LOL. A bit alike?

